# New guy question, Please Help



## timeout (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking to buy A 961a or the 96 Inoc. I like the look of the Inoc and haven't noticed a big difference in the way they shoot soooooo is the Inoc worth the extra money even tho it has a smaller clip, less clips and no shot buffer. Owners of these rascals please weigh in, MIKE


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, any 96 series pistols will interchange magazines. I own a 96FS, not Inox and it's great. Inox is more resistent to rust and surface wear, but I take care of my firearms and don't have a problem. I like the idea of the buffer in the 96a1 in 40 cal, but unless you shoot thousands upon thousands of rounds I believe your frame will last a lifetime w/o the buffer. I did replace the stock 13 pd spring with wolff's 14 or 15 pd extra power recoil spring in my 96. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## timeout (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks denner, Im waiting on a used 961a to come in, should be in any day now. I'd kind of like to take a look at it before I pull the trigger on a new one. I hate waiting so it better get in here soon. Mike


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It will be worth your wait, I'm sure. Good luck. The 96a1 and the 90-Two are the most advanced in the series.


----------

